# white homing pigeons for weddings?



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

does anyone raise homers for this purpose? 
im interested in something like this. if anyone has any information about this, or does it please feel free to pm me or post and ill get in contact with you.

thanks
brandonf


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I dont raise white pigeons for weddings, but was wondering do you already have birds and a loft? If so, and you have experience in caring and training pigeons all you would need is some white homers homed in and from there i wouldnt think there would be anything more to it other than showing up to the wedding and releasing the birds.


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

thats kinda what im thinking, as a college student i think this could potentially be an easy job for me to make a little extra cash during wedding seasons. and it would be great training for AU races


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I do. Ask away.

If your expecting to make money it's not really profitable. It took me at least two years worth of training and breeding to ensure I had good homing pigeons that would home accurately and handle distance. Even right now I only push my birds 10 miles. Luckily for me there is like 20 churchs and 6 cemetaries within that mileage.

I am also very strict about when, where, and how to fly them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It can save a lot of time by getting good homers, as many white birds have been bred too much for color, and not enough for the homing ability. Yes, those people did need them to fly back, but like ggoss1, a lot of people usually have quite a few churches within a short distance, so homing ability doesn't need to be as strong.

Anyways, I don't have a whole lot of advice right now, until you ask specific questions (too tired to go off and explain things you may already know ). But I will go ahead and say once you get some babies up in the air, you may want to train in a decent sized radius around your loft before you go out any farther. Then you'll be prepared to release in any direction from your loft.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

hey, i'm curious...and this is coming from a pigeon mom, not someone who's 'doing' anything with their birds...is it dangerous for the whites used in wedding releases? i mean, they're such perfect targets for hawks, do a lot of them get picked off? 

i realize they're not flying the same distances as racers, but still....just was crossing my mind this morning when i read about some idiot in NY that apparently used ringnecks for a wedding release, and now all the poor little guys are up in trees, clueless as what to do next. got me thinking about how even the 'right' birds to use might still be in danger....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lizz said:


> hey, i'm curious...and this is coming from a pigeon mom, not someone who's 'doing' anything with their birds...is it dangerous for the whites used in wedding releases? i mean, they're such perfect targets for hawks, do a lot of them get picked off?
> 
> i realize they're not flying the same distances as racers, but still....just was crossing my mind this morning when i read about some idiot in NY that apparently used ringnecks for a wedding release, and now all the poor little guys are up in trees, clueless as what to do next. got me thinking about how even the 'right' birds to use might still be in danger....


they are like any other homer out there released, predators are not picky about color, a white one taste just like a red one, but I do not have their eyes so Iam not sure they see white before they see blue check, I really think it is more about movement than color. a well bred racer may have an advantage as they are bred for long distance and do it fast, the whites that are just homers and not from a long line of proven race birds they do fine 40 or 50 miles out, but that is all I would go with these "color bred" homers. My flock out fly hawks with no problems.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

In general it is better option to use homers, as their chances for survival are higher at least by coming back. Any bird flying in predator range is in danger no color matters. Predators attack on movement usually.
I witnessed following situation. Coming back home, I realized that usual birds' presence in my garden is missing. Then I noticed strange bird perching on my neighbor’s garage. It was hawk. On the roof on my house was sitting single pigeon, not moving. I almost fell down, as I know what panic usually starts when hawk is around. While I was attempting to get hold of my cell phone camera, hawk took of and disappeared. Till today, I don’t know if that pigeon was most stupid or clever bird in the world, but it was alive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

plamenh said:


> In general it is better option to use homers, as their chances for survival are higher at least by coming back. Any bird flying in predator range is in danger no color matters. Predators attack on movement usually.
> I witnessed following situation. Coming back home, I realized that usual birds' presence in my garden is missing. Then I noticed strange bird perching on my neighbor’s garage. It was hawk. On the roof on my house was sitting single pigeon, not moving. I almost fell down, as I know what panic usually starts when hawk is around. While I was attempting to get hold of my cell phone camera, hawk took of and disappeared. Till today, I don’t know if that pigeon was most stupid or clever bird in the world, but it was alive.


Actually the "ONLY" option is to use homers as they are the only ones equiped with the know how and would know the way home from any event away from their loft


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

THE BEST OPTION – for me will be not to use birds at all in any human rituals. Excuse me for my ignorance but what is the point. Only because it is pretty for 10 seconds behind wedding couple?


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Plamenh-

I am in internal investigator by trade. I sit and interview/interrogate and send to jail 2 people a day. It gets very very negative sitting down everyday and having people lie to you after they victimized innocent people. So for me I need a balance in my life. I chose to do white bird releases because I get to see the full spectrum of human emotion of love. When my birds are released by someone at a funeral they come to me and thank me because they feel like birds are helping them with the release of thier grief. To experience genuine love through birds is amazing. On top of that....my birds enjoy the flying. I keep them close and safe on purpose. I cancel in bad weather,windy weather, or if I have hawks spotted in my neighborhood. I have yet to lose one bird. 

Anyhow that why. Hope this helps.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A healthy white bird in a flock of healthy blue birds will get targeted first. A healthy blue bird in a flock of healthy white birds will get targeted first. A lot of racers have a hard time keeping white birds because they stick out like a sore thumb with all the darker birds. But the opposite is just as bad. But of course, doesn't matter who he goes after, the slowest to get out of the way gets to be dinner.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

eesh, i couldn't do it. i'd be driving along behind them with a shotgun, looking for hawks!! 

but i did just learn a bunch! you guys rule! i love this dang forum!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Ggoss1,
Don’t get me wrong. I know that as long there is demand, it will be someone to answer. Unfortunately there is too many so called professionals, owners of the pet stores, Vets, dove releasers who care only for money and not for the birds’ well being. Pigeon fanciers and breeders who “eliminate” birds from their breeding or racing programs just because they are not perfect. On the other side it is great when the person involved, loves and understands birds, it helps both birds and business.


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know there are people out there that care about money from the pigeons waaaaaaaaaay more than the pigeons themselves. It's a shame. But as far as pigeons for weddings. I think it is a great way to have a business coexisting with nature. Usually people go....are those pigeons? And I say why yes yes they are.....and then they go...wow I didn't know pigeons could be so beautiful. And that of course helps create awareness. So much so that I get calls from past people I have talked to when they find a sick or injured bird.

But....if we are going to have angst over any kind of pigeon business....it should be those websites where people raise the pigeons to shoot them so thier lab can be trained. HORRIBLE!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ggoss1 said:


> I know there are people out there that care about money from the pigeons waaaaaaaaaay more than the pigeons themselves. It's a shame. But as far as pigeons for weddings. I think it is a great way to have a business coexisting with nature. Usually people go....are those pigeons? And I say why yes yes they are.....and then they go...wow I didn't know pigeons could be so beautiful. And that of course helps create awareness. So much so that I get calls from past people I have talked to when they find a sick or injured bird.
> 
> But....if we are going to have angst over any kind of pigeon business....it should be those websites where people raise the pigeons to shoot them so thier lab can be trained. HORRIBLE!


Amen brotha!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

It's been really fascinating and informative to read these discussions. I had never been in favour of ceremonial releases for two ressons:

1) I thought the birds were just being objectified and exploited;

2) We've all read too many horror stories, like 'I've lost all my birds... no, I don't know what type they are... I've had them two weeks... no, I didn't train them, what's that?', and a voice inside you screams, 'Well, what else did you expect, you nincompoop!!?'

Of course there are releasers who know what they're doing, so that removes objection no.2. As for objection no.1, Ggoss made some very good points indeed:

# It lifts the spirits of all those involved, especially when they're grieving or tired of seeing the darker side of life.

# It's good PR for pigeons in general, a good antidote for that tiresome image of "rats with wings", and it may just win them some more friends and protectors.

Idea: Wouldn't it be nice if releasers had to prove beyond doubt that they are responsible and know what they're doing before being licenced to do it?

Anyway, thank you for your input! Another PT learning experience!


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

I was in broadcast news for 35 years and saw too much blood and guts and the negative side of life. After forced into retirement, I started raising whites for release at weddings and funerals. It is the most positive thing in the world. I'm doing a release for a memorial service for a 3 year old this evening and the family is grateful for the service. It also provides them with a memorable experience for their loved one who suffered her entire short life. I did a an event yesterday at the rededication of a African-American cemetery in the commmunity and everybody was thrilled about the birds. Every cent contributed goes back into my birds. It has become more of a ministry for me than anything.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It is ever fascinating to listen to the people who love and understand what they do. This is the beauty of this forum that one can listen to different points of view and see thins from different perspective.
Theresa, your idea of better control is good, but Ggoss as professional in the field can tell you how proof beyond doubt is difficult to achieve. Maybe compulsory banding and registration of birds used for business and control of the way business is conducted will reduce abuse (similar way like with animals used in movies).

As for doggies being trained with live birds, well I’d like to present such people with 15 minutes only in Lion park near Johannesburg to experience the feeling.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Teresa said:


> It's been really fascinating and informative to read these discussions. I had never been in favour of ceremonial releases for two ressons:
> 
> 1) I thought the birds were just being objectified and exploited;
> 
> ...


It is not the releasers that need to have goverment sticking their noses in our business. the problem is when people skip the releasers trying to save a buck and go out and buy birds(doves or untrained young homers or any white pigeon) for 5 or 10 dollars each and do it themselves. believe me if the white release people acted and did what some of the do it your selfers did they would not have any birds and that is a big investment in time, money, and love they put into the homers, those birds are first prioity, if you have no birds you don't have a business, and most do not do it just to make money, they just happen to love flying homers. so really it is the people selling white birds that need to be monitored and get responsible to where their birds they sell are going.


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

I did the release last evening for the little 3 year-old who had a rare form of cancer and died. the 12 birds had to fly home 20-miles and all of them made it home safely.

they flew above for 15 to 20 minutes before heading towards the loft.

the family and approx 200 friends stood there looking up. there wasn't a dry eye in the crowd, including mine. the mother told me later the songs, "I'll fly away" came into her mind as she watched and she knew her little one was truly homeward bound. 

that's why I do what I do.


----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

that is a truly inspirational story to hear dovey. thanks for sharing that information with us. i hope that i will be able to do with my birds, what you do with yours. that puts smiles on peoples faces and in this world, it seems as if those are getting few and far between.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Aug 5, 2009)

What is the going rate for a pigeon release at a wedding? Do you charge by the bird? Delivery charges? Other? Do some states require a license or registration?

Just curious.

Mike


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike McDonald said:


> What is the going rate for a pigeon release at a wedding? Do you charge by the bird? Delivery charges? Other? Do some states require a license or registration?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Mike


That depends where you live and if you do it full time, I would check other release sites in your area and see what they charge and go from there. you may beable to find some here. http://whitedovesociety.org/shopcart/Home.htm


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

The White dove release business is no different than any other business, some very good some very bad!How many of us have been taken by all kinds of things, car repair, house repair ect.I have done weddings, funerals, and other events,Most weddings are a happy time often people will clap and say ohh as the birds go up.Funerals usually there is not much noise except the birds wings and some guite crying.But the release i do every year in my home town for free is the one i think about the most.It is a service for parents who have lost children for one reason or another,cancer, auto accidents.A group of parents will get togeather i will try to have a bird for everyone and as the music is playing softly they release their birds.It is always very special and every time the parents will hug each other after the birds are released.My birds have been there many times and it is only a few miles from home but they always circle 5 or 6 times with every one looking up except those parents who are hugging!That is the reason I do releases not for the money. Also I always go with my birds never lend them out. Jeff


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm finding the economy has impacted how I charge. I live in an area where tourism, manufacturing and transportation have taken a big hit. I've reduced my prices for some people who are hard up for money. On many funerals I have donated my services. The funeral directors even say they are charging as low as $2900 for a simple service and burial, down nearly $1500 over last year. I used to be a cold, hard-nosed newsman who came across to many as aloof and non-caring. After several illnesses the good Lord turned me around. Now I help people and when you sincerely help people you reap much more than dollars. You receive immense satisfaction. I got to checking as a wrote this and discovered something surprising that had gone unnoticed. My wife showed me my ledger where I had received a regular paying customer directly related to a donated service. I put biz cards on car windows at services and received a booking for a funeral or wedding.


----------

